

Speech JavaScript API Specification (Speech Recognition for Web) - mpesce
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-webapps/2011OctDec/att-1696/speechapi.html

======
iambot
This looks promising, I've been working with the Emscripten[1] port of eSpeak
and porting it to the browser and node.js [2] as a contributor (not author)

[1]: <https://github.com/kripken/emscripten>

[2]: <https://github.com/christopherdebeer/speak.js>

I'm curious how best one could participate/contribute to spec drafts like
this, seems it's being steered by Google at the moment.

------
MatthewPhillips
Is Google going to open-source their speech recognition engine? Without that,
this feels like standards white-washing.

------
alexchamberlain
I assume, given the authors of the draft, that Chrome will have support for
this soon?

Edit: Apparently, it already has it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3428329>

------
cjfont
Pretty exciting, particularly for doing command/control via speech
recognition. I wish they would support BNF-style grammars the way Sphinx does.

